# pas du tout



## Gérald_

Je voudrais savoir comment on traduit une phrase par exemple : 

"Je n'ai pas du tout dormi de la nuit."

je suppose que "en absoluto" ne convient pas, mais pr ce qui est de l'emploi de "nada" je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne. "para nada"?, "nada" tout court ?, ou "nada de eso"?

On pourrait m'expliquer les différences ?

Merci.

Tant que j'y suis : "c'était pas mal du tout" comment vous le dites en espagnol?


----------



## Gévy

Salut Gérald !

C'est sympa de te joindre à nous sur ce forum !

Tu as raison, on emploierait plus facilement ici le "nada" (rien dutout):

*No he dormido nada esta noche / Esta noche no he dormido nada de nada* (un peu plus fort).

Mais on dirait aussi:

- *No he pegado ojo en toda la noche*: je n'ai pas fermé l'oeil de la nuit.

Pour l'emploi des différentes expressions avec nada: 

Para nada a plutôt le sens de : pas du tout, absolument pas.

No creo para nada en tus mentiras. 
No me apetece para nada salir esta noche. 

 "nada de eso": pas question ! , il n'en est rien, rien de tout ça (tout dépend de la phrase).

"pas mal du tout" : nada mal

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gérald_

Merci beaucoup Gévy, ce site est super utile !! beau boulot tout ça!


----------



## yserien

Claro, absolutamente nada es llevar la noción de nada a la categoría de lo absoluto total (¿¿??) Se supone que ha dormido poco y mal, ¿no? o sea  *"esta noche he dormido poco y mal"*


----------



## pOwp

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola! 
Comment puis je traduire "je n'aime pas du tout"?
No me gusta... de todo??
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

No me gusta nada
No me gusta en absoluto...
Mais il faudrait toute la phrase pour être sûrs...


----------



## m.m.miguel

no me gusta nada ( variantes:nada de nada/ para nada... depende de la frase)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra posibilidad: *me disgusta mucho.*


----------



## pOwp

La phrase est "je n'aime pas du tout ce Rally", je pense que la phrase la plus appropriée est "me disgusta este Rally", non?
Merci en tout cas.

Enfin "me disgusta mucho..."


----------



## m.m.miguel

yo pondría "no me está gustando nada este Rally"


----------



## pOwp

D'accord, merci beaucoup


----------



## blink05

Je préfère "no me gusta en lo absoluto" pour rester fidèle au sens de la phrase. Je pense qu'il y a des expressions en français pour "me disgusta" (me déplaît, me gène, etc).

Saludos.


----------



## m.m.miguel

"no me gusta en absoluto" no se pone "lo"


----------



## pOwp

Ok, ok. Entonces, no me gusta en absoluto este Rally!
Gracias a todos


----------



## blink05

m.m.miguel said:


> "no me gusta en absoluto" no se pone "lo"


Te propongo que seas un poco menos categórico en tu afirmación.

http://fenix.cnice.mec.es/diccionario/



> Frases y locuciones
> 1 en ~ De ninguna manera: No me molesta en absoluto.
> 2 en lo ~ Origen: México. En absoluto.



Por lo que entiendo, sí se puede decir "en lo absoluto". Si piensas que es incorrecto, por razones más profundas que el hecho de que la RAE no lo recoja, te agradeceré comentarlas para que aprendamos todos, o yo al menos.

Saludos.


----------



## mielyazabache

Y yo ! 

bonsoir.


----------



## Paquita

en *lo* absoluto = ver opiniones en este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=482368


----------



## mielyazabache

bonsoir Paquit&, 

Y aurait-il une similitude avec la différence que l'on ferait en français entre "dans l'absolu [je n'aime pas]" et "je n'aime absolument pas" ? En espagnol ce n'est pas clair pour moi...


----------



## Paquita

Ni idea... no conozco más que "en absoluto" pero siendo no-nativa, estoy pendiente de las opiniones de nuestros amigos .

Lo único que sé es que "en absoluto" tiene el valor negativo de "abolument pas" y no hay que confundirlo con nuestro "absolument" que es todo lo contrario


----------



## Pohana

blink05 said:


> Je préfère "no me gusta en lo absoluto" pour rester fidèle au sens de la phrase. Je pense qu'il y a des expressions en français pour "me disgusta" (me déplaît, me gène, etc).
> 
> Saludos.



Bonsoir:

Je suis d'accord avec blink05, on pourrait dire aussi "no me gusta en lo más mínimo"


----------



## 00coppelia00

Suena mejor "no me gusta lo más mínimo". Con el "en" no lo he oído nunca.
Pero volviendo a la pregunta inicial, creo que lo más similar es "no me gusta nada".


----------



## blink05

Les agradezco mucho la voluntad para aclararme ese punto. Me llama la atención la variedad que propone *00coppelia00* (sin el "en"), esa sí que no la había escuchado nunca. 

Gracias de nuevo por sus opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Por acá, lo más común es decir "no me gusta en lo más mínimo".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Al igual que Coppelia, me suena más habitual sin "en", como en este ejemplo del diccionario Clave:


> SEMÁNTICA: La expresión _lo más mínimo_ se usa para enfatizar una negación: _No me importa lo más mínimo lo que hagas_.



Lo veo distinto si el verbo rige la preposición "en", como "parecerse en algo": no se parecen en nada/en lo más mínimo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Hola:

A mí también me parece que "lo más minimo" es lo correcto en este caso. Pero la mayoría de los costarricenses no prescindirían de la preposición "en".

Besos,


J.


----------



## Alphée

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos  unidos*
*Comprobar siempre si no hay hilos ya abiertos.*​ 
Bonjour, 

Je souhaiterais traduire: *"Je ne suis pas contente du tout"*

proposition: "No estoy satisfecha para nada" esta bien??


Merci de votre aide!!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Alphée said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais traduire: *"Je ne suis pas contente du tout"*
> 
> proposition: "No estoy satisfecha para nada" esta bien??
> 
> 
> Merci de votre aide!!


 
Sí, perfecto.

O, más textual, No estoy /para nada contenta/ para nada.

Satisfaite = satisfecha.


----------



## Pinairun

Alphée said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais traduire: *"Je ne suis pas contente du tout"*
> 
> proposition: "No estoy satisfecha para nada" esta bien??
> 
> 
> Merci de votre aide!!


 
No estoy contenta/satisfecha en absoluto.
No estoy nada contenta.

La expresión _para nada,_ en lugar de _en absoluto_, es muy informal.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> La expresión _para nada,_ en lugar de _en absoluto_, es muy informal.


 
Para nada, en México.


----------



## smackers

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos  unidos
Comprobar siempre si no hay hilos ya abiertos.*


*​que alguien me traduzca esta oracion por favor

_J'aime beaucoup la vie *Me gusta mucho la vida*_
_pas du tout l'ennui ..*.(aqui no entiendo)*_

gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Pohana

_Me gusta....
(No me gusta) para nada/en lo absoluto el aburrimiento_...


----------



## Thetutub21

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous,
J'aurais voulu savoir comment traduire la phrase "Pour moi, ce n'est pas du tout la même  chose !" en espagnol.

J’avais pensé à :

  Para mí, ¡ No es absoluto lo mismo !

 Para mí, ¡ no es todo lo mismo ! 

Merci.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Thetutub21,

Bienvenue parmi nous !

Comme tu le vois, cette question a déjà été posée et répondue plusieurs fois suivant les contextes.

Je pense que si tu le lis depuis le début, tu trouveras la solution. 

Bisous,

Gévy (modéradora)


----------



## laura madrid

Buenas tardes,
Hace poco me surgio una duda sobre la expresin "pas du tout". Se perfectamente lo que significa, "en absoluto","para nada". Marca una gradación, la intensidad, es un punto terminus de la negación. 
¿Esta expresión puede tener alguna conotación negativa, puede tener otros sentidos?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Gévy

Hola Laura Madrid:

Tu pregunta no está nada clara: una negación tiene siempre una connotación negativa. 
Danos una frase en francés para que veamos qué quieres y tu propia traducción... Nos ayudará a entender tu problema.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## laura madrid

cuando digo conotacion negativa, pienso en alguna conotacion mala, peligrosa..rara(a lo mejor "gros mot")
Por ejemplo en el contexto:
"-Mais tu vas vendre aussi des ordinateurs au Maroc?
-Oh, non...pas du tout!"
Personalmente yo veo este contexto muy normal,sin nada raro 

"-Vas a vender tu también ordenadores en Marruecos?
-Oh, no....en absoluto./para nada"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estate tranquila, *Laura*: la expresión *pas du tout* es tan usual como inofensiva y la puedes utilizar tanto cuanto quieras. 


Solo será ofensiva si lo quieres:

- Vous me trouvez élégant?
- Pas du tout!


----------



## laura madrid

Muchas gracias,


----------



## Un passage-piétons

Bonjour, 

Quelle est la différence entre "pas du tout" et "rien du tout"?

Merci beaucoup,


----------



## Yendred

Un passage-piétons said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre "pas du tout" et "rien du tout"?
> 
> Merci beaucoup,



*pas du tout* = en absoluto
*rien du tout* = nada en absoluto


----------



## Un passage-piétons

Merci Yendred.


----------



## Sokina

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​*Hilos unidos*​*Comprobar siempre si no hay hilos ya abiertos.​*
Bonjour à tous!
Comment pourrions-nous traduire:
*"Tu ne vis pas du tout à Angers en fait?"*


Merci de votre aide!
Sofinka


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola, Sokina. Bienvenida.
Recuerda para las próximas consultas que debes aportar contexto y hacer tu propio intento.
Aquí tienes casi todo en el diccionario. ¿Cuál sería tu dificultad, puntualmente?
"ne... pas": la clásica estructura de negación.
"vis": segunda persona del singular del presente de Indicativo del verbo "vivre" ("vivir") (también podría ser una forma pasada de "voir"/"ver", pero justamente no encaja en el contexto)
"pas du tout": todas las buenas opciones que aquí tienes, y la definición de WR: pas du tout - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com.
"en fait": te lo dice el diccionario también: en fait - Dictionnaire Français-Espagnol WordReference.com.
¿Qué te parece? ¿Cómo lo armamos ahora?
Saludos,

León


----------



## Doraemon-

Es un uso muy idiomático, no veo manera de traducirlo literalmente. En castellano diría algo como "Entonces no vives en Angers, ¿no?" o "Tú no vives en Angers, ¿no?", según el contexto concreto.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero habría que ver ante todo el contexto, para ver cómo viene el diálogo...


----------

